# Euro Tails for 200sx



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to fabricate the 4 piece Euro Tail lights for the Honda Civic. I am planning on trying this because these are the closest style tail lights to the 200sx. Hopefully I will succeed in making these fit. Also I was wondering if anyone has ever purchased the indiglo gauges off of ebay, because the picture of them show that the fuel and temperature gauges are backwards. If you have any input I would appreciate hearing it. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this post is also in the b14 thread...so the mods might close one


----------



## enemygra (Jun 6, 2003)

*jajajaj*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> this post is also in the b14 thread...so the mods might close one



thank you man!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this post is also in the b14 thread...so the mods might close one


I already closed the other one.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

norm200sx said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to fabricate the 4 piece Euro Tail lights for the Honda Civic. I am planning on trying this because these are the closest style tail lights to the 200sx. Hopefully I will succeed in making these fit. Also I was wondering if anyone has ever purchased the indiglo gauges off of ebay, because the picture of them show that the fuel and temperature gauges are backwards. If you have any input I would appreciate hearing it. :cheers:



are you talking about euro tails or altezzas...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

norm200sx said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to fabricate the 4 piece Euro Tail lights for the Honda Civic. I am planning on trying this because these are the closest style tail lights to the 200sx. Hopefully I will succeed in making these fit. Also I was wondering if anyone has ever purchased the indiglo gauges off of ebay, because the picture of them show that the fuel and temperature gauges are backwards. If you have any input I would appreciate hearing it. :cheers:


i got a few question for you about the tails...

1st. WHY?!

2nd Why Civics ?

3rd Where are you getting the Cash?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the ebay gauges are fine, the pictures are just wrong... and good luck with your altezzaa project, altho I'm not a fan of the idea, the money would be better spend on other things (just my opinion tho)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just because the size is close, it doesnt mean a thing...if its an inch off, it might as well be a foot...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wasn't aware that European market Civics have different taillights than the US-market ones. The Japanese ones don't anyway, so I'd guess the ones sold in Europe would be the same. Either way, you're going to need a good body shop and a good supply of cash.


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

So all in all you guys think the money is better spent else where? I am sorry I meant altezza's. I was actually just thinking of a creative project, for I am not as knowledgeable at engine work as I am body and electrical. Has anyone seen these tail lights that are completely clear for the 200SX? I stumbled upon the website a day ago. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is none for the 200sx only sentras.

there are no aftermarket tails support for the 200sx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> there is none for the 200sx only sentras.
> 
> there are no aftermarket tails support for the 200sx



THANK GOD


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

NOT ANOTHER HONDA-
what do you have against those tail lights, and why are you so opposed to every suggestion that I make? You could just give me constructive criticism instead of synnicle remarks. You don't know how much knowledge I have of these cars I have.

I think clear tail lights would look nice on mycar since it has chrome rims, as oppose to black outs and it would really accent the body kit, especially since I have aftermarket metallic blue paint.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

norm200sx said:


> NOT ANOTHER HONDA-
> what do you have against those tail lights, and why are you so opposed to every suggestion that I make? You could just give me constructive criticism instead of synnicle remarks. You don't know how much knowledge I have of these cars I have.
> 
> I think clear tail lights would look nice on mycar since it has chrome rims, as oppose to black outs and it would really accent the body kit, especially since I have aftermarket metallic blue paint.



umm, sorry of i came across like a dick...im just opposed to altezzas...i like to think that the reason why they dont make them for our car is because they think we are smarter than that, and wouldnt buy them...i hope thats the case...

i dont know of any of the other threads that i was a dick to you...

im not against the damn light, its the statement you make WITH the light that i HATE..its sooooo typical, and we need to see past it...we are better that those honda kids that are OBSESSED with them...

they dont make clear/altezzas tailights for the 200sx, and honestly, i hope they they never do...i mean, even if they were BADASS looking, how could you sport something that everyone else has, knowing that your ride isnt original...and if its true about what they say (treat the car as you treat yourself), then that doesnt say a whole lot about the people driving with the dime-a-dozen taillights...

but do what you want man...but youll have to get them custom made...

but dont do something simply because everyone else has them and you are lookng to make your car look "cool" too...there are a million other ways to make your ride stand out...cause trust me, taillights arent doin it anymore...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i like to think that the reason why they dont make them for our car is because they think we are smarter than that, and wouldnt buy them...i hope thats the case...


More likely is the manufacturers don't think there's a big enough market.



NotAnotherHonda said:


> im not against the damn light, its the statement you make WITH the light that i HATE..its sooooo typical, and we need to see past it...we are better that those honda kids that are OBSESSED with them...
> 
> they dont make clear/altezzas tailights for the 200sx, and honestly, i hope they they never do...i mean, even if they were BADASS looking, how could you sport something that everyone else has, knowing that your ride isnt original...and if its true about what they say (treat the car as you treat yourself), then that doesnt say a whole lot about the people driving with the dime-a-dozen taillights...


Wouldn't you be different from EVERY OTHER 200SX out there if you had aftermarket taillights of any sort? I'm not supporting 'tezzas, but since just about every 200SX on the planet has stock tails, anything different would be unique.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> Wouldn't you be different from EVERY OTHER 200SX out there if you had aftermarket taillights of any sort? I'm not supporting 'tezzas, but since just about every 200SX on the planet has stock tails, anything different would be unique.



yes you would...you would be cool to the 500 200sx owners, but youde be the exact same to the other thousands of people that see your car everyday


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Whatever happened to making a car look like how YOU want it to look? If I ever really gave a crap about what those thousands of people thought about my car, I'm sure there are way more people who would rather see that large and loud exhaust removed than to have it on. Also I'm pretty sure people would tell me (and you NOTANOTHERHONDA) to remove the bodykit. Cause although there may be a thousand people who think altezzas are dorky, there are probably a million others who think souping up economy cars and body kits is child's play. When I mod my car I never consider it as being the same as anyone else. I especially don't mod my car to be the same as your car (not that its ugly in anyway, I happen to like your car, although I'm opposed to drift kits on a front wheel drive car). I mod my car to have it the way I want and like it to be, not the way everyone else wants it. Drift kits were made for Honda's LONG before the 200sx, why don't you oppose to them? I'm sure theres a thousand Civics out there with Drift kits. I think its cause you like your car that way, and it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the drift kit was the best looking kit i have ever seen for our car...its the strongest and fits damn perfect...no one in my city of over 1 million people has the kit, as far as i know...and i try to go out as much as i can...


im not gonna defend myself..i dont give a shit

get altezzas, and fall into the mainstream...

on the way home, pick up some rainbow flip flops and wear them with some ripped up abercrombie pants....

geez


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

personally I think the drift kit is the worst kit made for out car, it looks cheaply made and I havent seen one that I liked on our cars (no offense intended) however I think an origional idea, such as molding another taillight in place is not a bad one. He is able to do it, he is will to do it and its what he wants to do, then I say go for it, it might come out exactly how you want it to. I'm not a guy to say that all the money on your car should go into the engine, I just think there are better mods than altezza tails for the money, such as a nice set of halo or crystal headlights and corners... on your blue color I think stealth halo's and corners would be sick. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> personally I think the drift kit is the worst kit made for out car, it looks cheaply made


its actually the strongest kit made for our car


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I would imagine any fiberglass kit is just as strong as the next, unless you've done durability testing, I would go out on a limb and say polyeurothane is stronger. I am saying looks wise, it may be the strongest kit, but I think it looks hideous and it LOOKS cheap.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> I would imagine any fiberglass kit is just as strong as the next, unless you've done durability testing, I would go out on a limb and say polyeurothane is stronger. I am saying looks wise, it may be the strongest kit, but I think it looks hideous and it LOOKS cheap.


the street weapons drift kit is made with the most fiberglass...9 ounces...more than any other 200sx kit...and yes, urethane is way more durable, but there are less choices with it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda is right. The Drift kit is by far the strongest fiberglass kit made for the B14. It's extremely heavy fiberglass, which makes it vibration and crack-resistant.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn we got some ADD...lets talk about the "euro tails" i guess


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They're not euro, dammit!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> They're not euro, dammit!


hey, thats what he said...thats why i put it in quotes  haha


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Custom tails*

Clears for the outside were made at one time by one company, but you will probably never find em, and a couple members have successfully cleared out the amber part by breaking it and replacing it wit clear plastic. I've seen pics of that once, but never pics of any all clears, it's a myth to me. This subject has been brought up many many times, and the same result is nothing. Good luck man!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

About your request(s) on the tails.

Completely clear tail lights are illegal. For them to be legal, the light projected must be visible (I believe) from 100 feet in clear weather and they must reflect back red when someone shines their headlights on your car. The first part is dependent on your bulbs, but for the 2nd part the housings don't have red reflectors built in.

Altezzas are jus plain ghey, no contest. They totally look out of place on any car they didn't come on (even the new Altima is a bit weird). Another thing is, there is only one or two companies that make them, APC and Matrix (unless Matrix is supplied by APC). APC parts are 100% cheap plastic crap, everyone here that has a pair has had leakage at one point in time, the only cure is to do your own sealing with silicone. Another thing is at one time, some of the lights didn't follow law #2 above. many people were ticketed and APC was sued. As for the Ghey part, if you want shiny, disco-ball tail lights that shine pink (and hey usually do shine pink rather than red) then go sign up for the parade:









Finally, putting Honda parts/accessories on a Nissan is just wrong and indecient. It's like sending your boy to school with a barbie lunch box or dressing your dog in a tutu when you go for a walk.


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you all for your input. You have been very informative even though I didn't realize this project would be so controversial. I personally like the stock tail lights for the 200sx but I want something original that no one will find on an average 200sx. I have decided not to start this project, and to think of another unique project that I can work on. I know there are many things I can do to my engine but after having the bolt ons, unless I do an engine swap the overall hp and torque aren't that great unless compared to another stock sentra or 200sx. If anyone has any unique projects they can think of, I am open for ideas. 
Once again thank you all for your input and helping me to realize, how ghey the it would be to put a part on my car that is made for the cars that I despise.
:cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Just do something custom.... Every one starts out somewhere.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i use to want altezzas. im 100% glad i couldn't afford em at the time, and also very happy i went w/ what i did. have you seen scorchN's 200's tails? they are badass, but stock isn't too bad on the 200 either imo.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

paint the tails pure red, those look good IMO... for custom, try fabricating a custom lip or custom skirts for your car.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

all i did was paint my tails candyapple red...you can see my link for close pics of it. if you want clears you will have to make them.


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I have decided that I am just going to try making covers out of fiberglass matting and save my money for another project. I definately think my money would be better spent on a manual tranny swap. Although for this to happen I have to fix the transmission on my 300zx so I have another car. Thats for all your guys's input and thank you for leading me to the realization that altezza's are pretty ghey and realizing my priorities.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

norm200sx said:


> I have decided that I am just going to try making covers out of fiberglass matting and save my money for another project. I definately think my money would be better spent on a manual tranny swap. Although for this to happen I have to fix the transmission on my 300zx so I have another car. Thats for all your guys's input and thank you for leading me to the realization that altezza's are pretty ghey and realizing my priorities.



yo, that fiberglass is a hard thing to do..have you done it before? how will the fiberglass be adhered to the light?


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I have done body filling before but haven't tried to make parts out of fiberglass. I am gonna get a large quantity of the materials, then I am gonna basically try and do it the same way Aznvirus did his headlight eyebrows, http://www.nituning.cjb.net, which by the way was very creative. I am probably have to do it a couple of times before I get the just right , but I won't know until I try.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> there is none for the 200sx only sentras.
> 
> there are no aftermarket tails support for the 200sx


I am also glad they don't make them for us. That means far less "riced out" 200s on the road. I feel better knowing that our car is still kinda on the low down. Most of these honda kids dont know what a 200sx is, especially the SE-R. Some kid was raving about his civic lx sedan at my school, i laughed at him and he was like "i'll smoke whatever you got". Yeah, right. I told him i had a 200sx.
Ricer: So?
Me: it's an SE-R.
Ricer: oh? ... whats that?
Me: Exactly!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> I am also glad they don't make them for us. That means far less "riced out" 200s on the road. I feel better knowing that our car is still kinda on the low down. Most of these honda kids dont know what a 200sx is, especially the SE-R. Some kid was raving about his civic lx sedan at my school, i laughed at him and he was like "i'll smoke whatever you got". Yeah, right. I told him i had a 200sx.
> Ricer: So?
> Me: it's an SE-R.
> Ricer: oh? ... whats that?
> Me: Exactly!



its even better when you have a 1.6...kids come up and say "yo, thats an se-r right?" i say..nope...they say "when you putting the sr20 in that bitch"...i say "never"...they say "why not"...i say "man, my shits slow..always will be"...(even though i can beat fairly modded se-r's)...i cant wait have this turbo finished...5 more days....5 more days haha


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Why not make a sticky about the Alteazzas and Euros...from here till end of time they's gonna be kids asking about them...and we gonna keep having to deal with them everytime they ask...so why not just put one on up there and be done with it? Just look at the similar threads at the bottom of the page.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> Why not make a sticky about the Alteazzas and Euros...from here till end of time they's gonna be kids asking about them...and we gonna keep having to deal with them everytime they ask...so why not just put one on up there and be done with it? Just look at the similar threads at the bottom of the page.



we need to make a sticky abut all the FAQ's...YES, an sr20det can fit in a 200sx...NO, they dont hav altezzass for it...you want a cai, GO TO HOTSHOT..and so on


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A while ago there was a sticky answering such questions - back before there was a dedicated Cosmetic section. Unfortunately, no one read it. Just like no one uses the search function.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

samo said:


> A while ago there was a sticky answering such questions - back before there was a dedicated Cosmetic section. Unfortunately, no one read it. Just like no one uses the search function.


Well you have to word it right for people to read it. But this is the cosmetics section. We wouldnt have to put anything about the SR or Intake in the title. Just something like "200sx/Sentra Altezza/Euro's" Something that will catch their eye. Id say lock it if you did as flaming would soon follow anyone that said something about them....that'd be a big argument that we dont need.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As we all know, similar threads in proximity do not stop a new thread. Threads like this start up every day, even though there's a similar or identical one two threads below it. So even if there is a sticky only about Altezzas, I doubt many people will read it.

And flaming is not a problem. The only time there is much flaming is when the thread starts outside Cosmetic and gets moved in here. You all know that I do not tolerate flaming and derogatory comments in this section.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i have some clear automotive spray and ironically i just read a thread about 200sx tails 2 minutes ago. i think stock looks fine. matter of fact i sort of wish i hadn't painted the amber part red. clearing them out looks good but nobody has those. i think carbon200 was doing it for a while for like 80 bucks but i dont know if he still does it. just my .02 cents. Bubble tail lights from the 98 are a good option but they're kinda hard to find (or maybe im just to lazy to scavenge junkyards)


----------

